Ask HN: What are you reading during the Covid slow down? and why? - social_quotient
======
mastry
The Great Influenza by John Barry for some perspective on current events. A
good read so far.

------
op03
Michael Crichton's Airframe. No reason other than it was lying around.

------
bennettbrown
The Right Kind of Crazy - For Positive Inspiration

~~~
social_quotient
Cool and there is an audiobook for it

